# San Diego California!



## flowersforsarah (Nov 1, 2012)

If you live in San Diego let's get to talking?


----------



## kellyanna (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi i live in san diego, and I would really like to make a friend..


----------



## why knot (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all, San Diego here too! New to this forum...


----------



## alwaysleaving (Dec 10, 2012)

san diego here c:


----------



## honeysky (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello. I'm new to San Diego and would love to make some friends or even some acquaintances  PM and I'll reply back, but maybe not RIGHT away, as I'm pretty busy with trying to get settled here.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

I just moved from San Diego out to the palm springs area! It was in sd where I overcame my anxiety. Best place to walk and familiarize with your senses is balboa park


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I go to SDSU


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Resurrecting this thread...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

san diego is too social for sas.

<3


----------

